# Seemingly clever way to get more airport rides



## AwesomeKev27 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm curious if anyone has tried this technique before. How well does it work? How many rides can you get? Also, are there other techniques out there for getting more airport rides?

https://superrideshareman.com/2016/...rategy-to-make-more-money-with-lyft-and-uber/


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

AwesomeKev27 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has tried this technique before. Does it work? How many rides hHow well does it work? Also, are there other techniques out there for getting more airport rides?
> 
> https://superrideshareman.com/2016/...rategy-to-make-more-money-with-lyft-and-uber/


Yes, it works. Always. Most rides from 4am - 5:30/6am weekdays are to the airport, in my experience.



AwesomeKev27 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has tried this technique before. Does it work? How many rides hHow well does it work? Also, are there other techniques out there for getting more airport rides?
> 
> https://superrideshareman.com/2016/...rategy-to-make-more-money-with-lyft-and-uber/


 The other thing to do is use your destination filter to the airport.


----------



## AwesomeKev27 (Nov 19, 2016)

How do you usually go about using the destination filter? And do you do that just during early shifts or during the day too?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You can also sit in back alleys and access ways which puts you CLOSER to the hotel than anyone could ever reach from the front street.
Works well when they order from their rooms.

Also ,count number of lit rooms,know when conventions end,talk to groups and learn numbers leaving early,staying on after . .
DONT NEGLECT Air B&B's !
I get a lot of trade form B&B's while hotels are surrounded by squirming ants.

If less than 1/3 of rooms are lit up on a 26 story hotel,good chance it may not be worth hanging around that particular morning.

Airline flight schedules,bus,train departure listings are your FRIEND !
consult them.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

if you have a commuter/subway train system in your area, download their app or pay attention for train delays from an accident or mechanical problem of some sort. one of them in my area had spurts of 2, 3 or more delays a week during commute hours. as a trainrider, I resorted to uber when this would happen. and I've picked up the like as a driver. 

a lot of commuters in a hurry to get to work or home look for alternate routes so if a train is delayed, you're almost certain to get a rider from a nearby station.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The big hotels in my city have long taxi lines staging,airport shuttles,public transportation . . .
No taxi lines at air B&B's.
They are UNDERSERVED !
ITS NICE TO GIVE THE OWNERS DISCOUNT REFERENCE NUMBERS.
SOME OF THE OWNERS ARE CUSTOMERS TOO !
LET THEM KNOW THEY CAN GET FREE RIDES FOR REFERRALS !
WE HAVE A HOTEL CLERK WHO PUSHES UBER SO SHE CAN GET FREE RIDES.
COSTS US NOTHING.
GOOD FOR BUSINESS.



ddelro219 said:


> if you have a commuter/subway train system in your area, download their app or pay attention for train delays from an accident or mechanical problem of some sort.
> 
> a lot of commuters in a hurry to get to work or home look for alternate routes so if a train is delayed, you're almost certain to get a rider from a nearby station.


Rain.
No one wants to wait for the bus or street car in the rain.
Be available when it rains.


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

AwesomeKev27 said:


> How do you usually go about using the destination filter? And do you do that just during early shifts or during the day too?


I don't use the filter to the airport because I always know I get an airport trip every morning driving in upscale residential neighborhoods. People are always going to the airport for business or weekend travel from these neighborhoods. Everyone else is waiting at hotels. I don't do that, although sometimes I still get pings from hotels also. There is an apartment complex just down the street from me where several people are requesting rides to the airport every morning. Drive around early and notice the taxis/Uber drivers in your area. You will figure out where there are hotspots for travelers early in the morning.

I know other drivers use the filter during the day or afternoon/evening to get an airport run. I will use the filter on my way back in from the airport instead of waiting for an airport pick-up if the queue is really long and I can see the wait will be a long one to get a ride.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't have any airports close by


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You can always spend part of a day handing out little cards or slips of paper with YOUR promotion number to tourists in high traffic areas.
( I like to catch them dragging luggage to the cruise ships.2,500 potential customers walking by slowly . . .)
Doesn't hurt to hand a few to bartenders also.

And don't forget to hand out slips to medical malls and group practitioners offices !
Many out patient procedures ( even some simple eye exams) will not allow a patient to drive !
Do not neglect them.



PepeLePiu said:


> I don't have any airports close by


Even longer drives when you Do get airport trips.
I have picked them up at the bus station and taken them straight to the airport.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Common knowledge.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

On the rare nights that I am still driving at 5am, I have gotten airport rides. Great because highway is empty and fast but then what? I'm sitting at the airport with nothing to do. I'll take the trips but only on select because I'm going to have dead miles.


----------



## AwesomeKev27 (Nov 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You can also sit in back alleys and access ways which puts you CLOSER to the hotel than anyone could ever reach from the front street.
> Works well when they order from their rooms.
> 
> Also ,count number of lit rooms,know when conventions end,talk to groups and learn numbers leaving early,staying on after . .
> ...


That's awesome advice.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

This works well for me to get home at 4 or 5 am. I work an area that is about 22 miles from my house. The airport is in the middle. So I almost always get a ride halfway home.


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

Lelekm said:


> Yes, it works. Always. Most rides from 4am - 5:30/6am weekdays are to the airport, in my experience.


And then sometimes at 5:00am even on weekday mornings you get a half-naked stumbling drunk going somewhere else like I did this morning! At least he was going just as far as the airport, and at least he managed to wake up when we got to the destination 24 miles away. I had the dashcam turned inward for that one!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Common knowledge.


Yep, superrideshareman is a Master of the Obvious.

The information is basic, but sound -- except for the stuff you should have in your car. He went a little over the top with mints, water, and maybe even a thermos of coffee!



AwesomeKev27 said:


> How do you usually go about using the destination filter? And do you do that just during early shifts or during the day too?


On the app, whether online or offline, touch the menu bars in the upper left corner, and just follow the prompts.

You can only use the DF two times a day, but depending on how you set it, you can get several rides from one setting. I have one undesirable place where I find myself occasionally and the DF is great from there. I set it for a specific destination about 20 miles away, and where I want to be, and then I just work my way there ride by ride. I have gotten single rides the entire distance, and I've gotten 4-5 rides taking me almost to the destination.

I have also found that setting the DF for an airport often results in airport rides. In my market I don't set it there at the _beginning _of the day because I get those rides anyway and I don't want to waste one of my DFs. But like jp300h above, I often use it at the _end_ of my shift (I drive mostly mornings 6am - Noon) to pay me to drive halfway home.

Be careful setting the DF across sketchy neighborhoods. You will get a ride into the hood, followed by an immediate pickup IN the hood. That's not the kind of result you're looking for with DF -- so always be aware of what is between you and the destination you set. If you don't know, don't use the DF.

And finally, I like Uber's DF. I find Lyft's DF to be pure junk in my market. Lyft's DF takes me away from the destination I set as often as it takes me the right way, and often WAY the other way. I have had to cancel rides with Lyft's DF because they were trying to take me 5 miles the wrong way. I don't use Lyft's DF because of all the issues I've had with it.

Either Lyft's DF is just no good, or the fact that they are very weak in the Miami market causes bad results. I don't know which.


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

Depends on your city. 

In my city, 95% of the hotels are right next to the airport. Typical airport run nets $3.75-$6.00. Airport runs are what you try to avoid. 

The only reason there are 175 cars in the airport Uber staging lot is because of the port-a-johns and the illegal dice games in the minivans.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

reaperducer said:


> and the illegal dice games in the minivans.


Seriously????

Looooool

What's next, German-style brothel-on-wheels vans?????


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dont forget...

The DF works like a rubber band...

You can keep it on "stretching" it...

Again and again and again....

That way you get more use from it...

Rakos


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Be aware that in a lot of areas, airport trips result in a lot of dead miles and are not particularly profitable on X. 

Raleigh-Durham area is like this. The 
early morning rides to the airport when demand is high are hours before the first flights arrive and the airport isn't near any of the nearby urban areas - so you drop off and its an empty ride back to any area with demand. Not profitable at 70 cents a mile on X. It's ok on Select. 

And airport trips on Select in my area average about $25. On X it's about $10

And tips are few & far between.


----------



## OUBobcat2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Yep, superrideshareman is a Master of the Obvious.
> 
> The information is basic, but sound -- except for the stuff you should have in your car. He went a little over the top with mints, water, and maybe even a thermos of coffee!
> 
> ...


HOW? I don't have the menu bars in the upper left corner on the Uber app.


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

On slow days around town, I set my destination to th airport and always get pinged within 10 mins.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

OUBobcat2000 said:


> HOW? I don't have the menu bars in the upper left corner on the Uber app.


What phone? I'm on Android.

Also, I don't know if Uber has destination filter in every market. But you still should have menu bars somewhere. Mine are upper left, right next to where is says Offline or Online.


----------



## OUBobcat2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

iPhone in Cincinnati.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

OUBobcat2000 said:


> iPhone in Cincinnati.


I would check on your city forum here on UP. Or just message support and ask if the DF is available in your market.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

My dilemna is the airport is 3 miles from my house so if I get those early morning airport trips towards the end of my shift, Im just going home instead of waiting a trip that will most likely take me back to the city


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> I don't have any airports close by


Even better. That will be a LOOOONG ride to the airport when you get one


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the advice on the DF filter. Never realized that when you reach the first destination the filter stays on and continues to give you requests toward your ultimate destination. Remember to go offline and then back on if you want to cancel it. I like to put in popular spots in the destination field instead of just an address. It may hook you up faster because of the exact match to a riders destination. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## AwesomeKev27 (Nov 19, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Dont forget...
> 
> The DF works like a rubber band...
> 
> ...


Rakos, what do you mean by "stretching" the DF?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AwesomeKev27 said:


> Rakos, what do you mean by "stretching" the DF?


I think you can keep changing the address. As long as you don't arrive, it doesn't count against one of your two DF's. I think. I don't use it too much


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think you can keep changing the address. As long as you don't arrive, it doesn't count against one of your two DF's. I think. I don't use it too much


 you can keep adding changing destination but once you take it offline you have used 1 of the two uses, so don't take it offline unless you are ready to use one of the two


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Seriously????
> 
> Looooool
> 
> What's next, German-style brothel-on-wheels vans?????


Yesssssss. Saw it today. Order UBER-GIMP today. Chips, dips, chains and whips provided.


----------

